# Rancilio rocky doesn’t grind fine enough



## Coflov (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey guys,

recently replaced my burrs which were probably never replaced (14 years old). The burrs aren't OEM. Since then I can't get the coffee fine enough.

when I find the zero point it's not fine enough.

one screw got damaged and successfully I drilled It out with no damage. Now I have a replaced screw which is basically the same beside it's a Phillips and not flat screw.

I don't know what to do next as I didn't find info about it.

Thank you


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

version1 Your not OEM burrs are not for espresso

version2 You need to align them using marker method(search youtube)


----------



## Coflov (Apr 18, 2021)

Even with original burrs it doesn't grind fine enough


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@Coflov I used a Rocky for about 17 years and didn't have an issue with it not grinding finely enough. I changed the burrs and again didn't have any issues, I think I used about the last set of OEM burrs Bella Barista had.

Couple of questions:

What coffee machine are you using?

How have you set the zero point? The numbers on the hopper don't mean much as it is down to how you reattach it after changing burrs.

I'm also confused you said it doesn't grind fine enough now you've changed the burrs, but then it had the same issue before?

Couple of things to try, first is ensure they zero point really is the zero point, see






for info on that. If after that still an issue then worth checking if the burrs are aligned, again lots of videos around how to mark the burrs to test that.

If the zero point is right and the burrs are aligned then apart from a poor set of new burrs I'm not sure what could be causing your issue. Rocky can normally choke a machine without issue.


----------



## Coflov (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you:

ive found the zero point and hear them touch however it's not fine enough.

yes I had that problem before even though I used to get it fine enough to chock but only when I was filling the basket way too much.

when I filled the 14g original basket with 16/16.5 grams it didn't chock. That's why I changed burrs, and the new one which aren't OEM don't grind fine at all- and even when i changed back to the first burrs it seems to not grind the same as it was.

i did order new Oem burrs but I'm afraid it won't help.

frustrating!


----------

